# Kerosene in oil furnace



## NYMary (Aug 31, 2005)

This may be silly but.. is it safe to burn kerosene in an oil furnace?? Does it depend on the age??


----------



## Yankee1 (Dec 17, 2003)

Yes it is ok.
When it starts to get really cold I used to mix the tank #2 and #1(kerosene) keeps it from cangelling


----------



## morrowsmowers (Jun 14, 2004)

Kerosene and fuel oil are almost identical. Fuel oil is #2 and kerosene is #1 -- just a little more refined to burn a little cleaner. If you have an outside tank kerosene has a lower freezing point and will prevent problems in the very cold weather.

Ken & Sue in Glassboro, NJ


----------



## mink (Feb 10, 2005)

mary almost everyone here in new york burns kerosene if they have an outside tank...mink


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

When I had an oil furnace, I would shut it off for a few hours after a delivery, because the new oil stirred up the sediment in the tank. Once I turned the furnace back on and it began to chug and make a low roar. My landlord couldn't find a reason. The oil company owner came out. We drained a coffee can of oil and tossed in a match and it exploded. Turns out I had gotten a load of gasoline for no extra charge.


----------



## Hip_Shot_Hanna (Apr 2, 2005)

Kerosene Burns a little hotter than oil , to get the best fuil economy you might think to change the burner sprayer , or at least alter the amount of air the combustion chamber gets , squeeze every drop of heat out of the fuil .


----------



## WisJim (Jan 14, 2004)

Real kerosene has to meet some requirements relating to burning in a wick and not leaving lots of debris in the wick after burning. Regular No 1 fuel oil may not meet those exact requirements--in other words, kerosene should be a good substitute for #1 fuel oil, but #1 may not burn as well in a lantern or wick type kerosen heater.


----------



## unioncreek (Jun 18, 2002)

If you have an older fuel oil heater you can use off road #2 diesel. The day that they are to deliver I put a jug of Power Service in so it doesn't jell and when they fill the tank it mixes it up good. Check the price I know in my area there's a $.75 difference.

Bobg


----------



## michiganfarmer (Oct 15, 2005)

Ive never heard of using kerosene in an oil burner. you learn something new everyday


----------

